# Prepackaged Raw with kibble



## samralf (Aug 11, 2012)

The prepackaged raw was way to expensive for me so I use the honest kitchen. It's almost as good as raw. You should check them out. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Bumping for ideas


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'd also check out Grandma Lucy's. I use the pre-mix with raw at night.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> I'd also check out Grandma Lucy's. I use the pre-mix with raw at night.


Is the premix just Vegs and carbs to add to your raw meat portions?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Fruits and veggies. I use their Pureformance which uses chickpeas and no potatoes.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Fruits and veggies. I use their Pureformance which uses chickpeas and no potatoes.


I looked at the ing on natures variety that im feeding. Its says it has vegs and fruits. Would this just be a minimal amount? 
If i used a base like this would i just feed less of raw then? Or the same? Sorry for the questions just unsure


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Depends on brand. Usually equal amounts. I feed 2/3 cup dry pre-mix with 6 oz. raw ground meat. I don't feed bone in meat. Tayla gulps


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Have you looked at Grandma Lucy or Dr Harvey's?

I feed one kibble meal and one raw meal. My boys each get 2 scoops of Dr Harvey's and 8 oz of meat per raw meal. For meat I use Bravo rolls which I portion or Primal. I like the Dr Harvey's because it is a pre mix that is already set- I don't need to figure out everything. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

CarolinaCasey said:


> Have you looked at Grandma Lucy or Dr Harvey's?
> 
> I feed one kibble meal and one raw meal. My boys each get 2 scoops of Dr Harvey's and 8 oz of meat per raw meal. For meat I use Bravo rolls which I portion or Primal. I like the Dr Harvey's because it is a pre mix that is already set- I don't need to figure out everything.
> 
> ...


Thanks! 
I think ill look into giving him a mix of dehydtrated as well. For a rounded diet  and save my wallet. 
Is there a big difference between the different dehyrfrated pre mixes? Or just look for a well rounded one?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

The main differences are some are dehydrated (heat used) and some are freeze dried (no heat). Some have potatoes and some don't. I personally use a freeze dried with no potatoes. Just my choice to keep the glycemic level low.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Tayla's Mom said:


> The main differences are some are dehydrated (heat used) and some are freeze dried (no heat). Some have potatoes and some don't. I personally use a freeze dried with no potatoes. Just my choice to keep the glycemic level low.


Since samson has had such a sensitive tummy, woukd one process be better then the other?
Thanks for your help! Your Tayla looks like a gorgeous dog


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

The only dehydrated diet I have seen in Canada is The Honest Kitchen. Honest Kitchen Preference is a fruit and vegetable mix, that requires you to add your own meat for a complete diet. 

You could also take a look at Canine Life Muffins, they are made in BC and I know a number of the agility people at my training center swear by them. They are not raw, but they have the ability to custom make the premix for your dogs special needs. 

WCCL Dog Food for Special Needs


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Im off to get somehonest kitchen basemix tomorrow


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Oh my!! Instant change over night.
Sooooooo amazing Poops ar great and eye discharge is almost gone now his skin! 
Yay!!! We finally found a food


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Feeding the natures variety raw but i got the large 5 pound chubs and pre portioned them.
And fed honest kitchen at night with the raw for a rounded meal  and so far hes gained 1/2 pound YES!


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

Before I added kibble to the feeding plan, if it were me I would instead offer for one meal a chicken back or two 4-5 days a week for one of the meals, and a can of fish one day, then start all over again. So you'd be giving the pre-packaged raw with whole food basically. Buying a 4 pack of backs with necks and a can of salmon doesn't take up much room.


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Emz said:


> Im off to get somehonest kitchen basemix tomorrow


Oh yay and good luck, please keep us updated! 

I've been considering THK too!


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Emz said:


> Feeding the natures variety raw but i got the large 5 pound chubs and pre portioned them.
> And fed honest kitchen at night with the raw for a rounded meal  and so far hes gained 1/2 pound YES!


Holy cow that's awesome!


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson is loveing the new food. Surprisingly gobbles the wet mix of honest kitchen too, even though i think it looks disgusting!  
I will weigh him in 1 more week, and see if I need to increase amount im giving now.
I wish i had tried raw sooner! Lol finally I Can stop talking about puppy poop all the time.....


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Samson is still doing fantastic on the natures fariety raw! YAY
Poops are tiny and only 3 a day now. Coat and skin are awsome. And he is finally at a good weight we are up to 60 pounds now, vet gave us the ok to slowely decrease portions and maintain weight till he is at 65 pounds. 
Still trying to find something to feed in evenings. Right now i picked up a bag of ziwipeak, it will save 50 bucks a month. If not ill try honest kitchen with turkey and chickpeas for dinner meal. Fingers crossed


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm glad that Samson is doing great on it! I love picking up less poop.


----------



## Emz (Feb 25, 2013)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I'm glad that Samson is doing great on it! I love picking up less poop.


And solid lol this is the first time poop talk has not come up in our conversations


----------

